# Memcaching MySQL



## Mwh65 (Apr 2, 2018)

FreeBSD 10.3
MySQL 5.6.39 (InnoDB)
Apache 2.4.33

Hi,

I'm looking to be able to configure MySQL to support Memcached. I found the following topic ...

https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/innodb-memcached-setup.html

which doesn't state FreeBSD per say but does mention Linux. 

So my questions are ...

1. Does it work with FreeBSD 10.3 ?
2. If it does is it possible to re-configure MySQL without taking it down.
3. Either way how do I re-configure MySQL to support Memcached.


----------

